# Chicken Drumstick Lollipops with Q View!



## nedtorious (Feb 24, 2013)

I did these a while back, but never got around to posting them, until now. One day I hope to enter a KCBS contest. I have played around with thighs, but it seems no matter what method I use, they still suck .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  So I figured I would french some drumsticks and see how it goes.













DSC01139.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Feb 23, 2013






First, I made a cut just under the ankle joint.













DSC01142.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Feb 23, 2013






Then I removed the ankle joint, as many of the tendons as possible, and the pin bone.

I pushed the meat down on the bone to form a "Lollipop" shape.













DSC01145.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Feb 23, 2013






 I marinated them over night, then sprinkled them with some rub.













DSC01149.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Feb 23, 2013






I threw them on the grill.













DSC01153.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Feb 23, 2013






Then I put them in a butter bath to tenderize the skin.













IMG_0045.JPG



__ nedtorious
__ Feb 23, 2013






Covered them in sauce and put them in the box.

My presentation is a little sloppy and I didn't have parsley or lettuce, so I had to use kale. However, these were fantastic. They were nice and juicy, and the skin was very tender. Much better than any thigh I've ever cooked. I'm defiantly going to do these again. Thanks for looking.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 24, 2013)

Ned.... I'd give you a 10 because they look so darn good....


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 24, 2013)

Great lookin lollipops Ned!

Lookin' good!

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Feb 24, 2013)

looking good to me!  I would take a box of that!


----------



## roller (Feb 24, 2013)

They do look good...I always liked to see Smoking Al do those...Sure do miss him...


----------



## jrod62 (Feb 24, 2013)

They look great !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Roller said:


> They do look good...I always liked to see Smoking Al do those...Sure do miss him...


X2 !!!!


----------



## flash (Feb 24, 2013)

Now I understand the Lollipops. Look good. With the price of wings, I am doing more thighs and legs now.


----------



## jp61 (Feb 24, 2013)

Roller said:


> They do look good...I always liked to see Smoking Al do those...Sure do miss him...


X3


----------



## nedtorious (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for the complements, you guys!


----------



## yoni63 (Feb 25, 2013)

My wife loves drumsticks, I regularly do turkey legs, but seeing these and how great they look, I think I'll buy a package of chicken drumsticks!


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca (Feb 26, 2013)

Three questions. 1: What did you marinate them in? 2: Did you smoke them, or just cook them on the grill? 3: What's a butter bath? Does that add a lot of fat and oil? I guess that makes 4 questions.  :)

They look GREAT, thanks for sharing.


----------



## nedtorious (Feb 26, 2013)

id2nv2nj2ca said:


> Three questions. 1: What did you marinate them in? 2: Did you smoke them, or just cook them on the grill? 3: What's a butter bath? Does that add a lot of fat and oil? I guess that makes 4 questions. :)
> 
> They look GREAT, thanks for sharing.


1) A bottle of cheap Italian dressing, with some Moore's Marinade and lemon juice mixed in. 2) I cooked them on the Traeger at a 300 for a little bit. I've never been able to get much smoke flavor in chicken anyway. 3) The butter bath is melted margarine mixed with some BBQ rub. You put your chicken in and close tightly with foil. I cooked the chicken in this for the majority of the cooking time. It gives the chicken a rich, buttery flavor, and makes the skin bite through tender. Its used by some competition cooks.  4) I'm sure it doesn't help with the calorie count, but it doesn't leave the chicken oily or greasy.


----------



## sgtmonte (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't wait to make these.  They look delicious.  They'll make my family dance.


----------



## humdinger (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks super awesome! Nice final presentation.


----------



## zahlgren (Feb 26, 2013)

These are my 8 year olds' favorite since I started doing them! Good Job!


----------



## spartan1967 (Feb 26, 2013)

Good job dude , they look friggin delicious

Good job I can see a future K.C MASTER PIECE CHAMP , need a mgr lol


----------



## old bones (Feb 27, 2013)

Looks good Ned,  I can see how these could become the next big fad once it catches on.


----------



## nedtorious (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks, again,  for all the nice complements  guys!


----------



## frosty (Feb 28, 2013)

Nicely done.  The presentation looks good to me, nothing wrong with that.


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 28, 2013)

Very nice drum lollipops!


----------



## smokincoalkracker (Feb 28, 2013)

They look great to me.  Did you put them on the grill after the final saucing?


----------



## driedstick (Feb 28, 2013)

Them do look good. great job and good presentation


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 28, 2013)

Yum! Makin me hungry!!


----------



## nedtorious (Feb 28, 2013)

Smokincoalkracker said:


> They look great to me.  Did you put them on the grill after the final saucing?


  Yes, I turned down the heat and put them back on for about 20 minutes.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 1, 2013)

Roller said:


> They do look good...I always liked to see Smoking Al do those...Sure do miss him...


X4

Lollypops looks great.


----------



## gabrieldavis49 (Mar 1, 2013)

Oh man that looks tasty.  I just bought my first side by side smoker and am going to try doing this while smoking a rabbit.  Just for fun!


----------



## nedtorious (Mar 1, 2013)

gabrieldavis49 said:


> Oh man that looks tasty. I just bought my first side by side smoker and am going to try doing this while smoking a rabbit. Just for fun!


  Good luck! Let me know how it goes, and you have to post some pics of that rabbit too!


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## stevek142 (Apr 23, 2017)

How did you get rid of the pin bone. Judges hit that and it's DQ time. Did you take them out?


----------



## nedtorious (Apr 23, 2017)

I took a knife, and wedged it under the head of the pin bone, from the top side. Then I used a pair of needle nose plyers to carefully pull it out. If you break it, it's almost impossible to get all of it out! 

I did my first contest this weekend, but I did not use this method, I did thighs! :grilling_smilie:

Thanks for looking!


----------

